# Research - necessary or cheeky?



## blondezvous (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new here and it's really encouraging to see that a sub-forum exists for novel research. My question is about the issue of approaching individuals (outside of dedicated writing communities like this one) for research. I'm currently researching a novel which is set in a university town and features alumni of different ages returning - one about my age (late-20s),  two about 13 years older (late 30s/early 40s). To make the reminiscing of the older characters authentic I'd like to talk to alumni who attended the university at that time about their memories and experiences. I'm a freelance journalist and have worked for the alumni magazine of the university recently, so in theory, I have good access to contacts and approaching them for something extra shouldn't be a problem. However, asking for research for a novel as a first-time novelist is a bit different to approaching someone as a journalist for a profile or story. These are busy senior-professional people and I feel a bit cheeky asking for their private time for something they get nothing tangible out of. Of course, it doesn't help that one of the people whom I really want to approach is a lady I interviewed for a profile in the alumni magazine over summer who got messed around a bit (the piece I wrote was demoted from the print edition to online and the magazine staff lost a CD of some photos she sent to go with it). On the other hand, I'm a freelancer and none of it was my fault, and as a Director of Communications, she should hopefully be savvy enough to realise how magazines and the media work and not hold it against me. I was just wondering what other people's general views are on research and when it is or isn't appropriate?? I've already approached once but stupidly did it right before Christmas so am thinking of following up in the next few weeks as it probably will have gone over heads.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 11, 2011)

I think you will find that most people love talking about themselves and are happy when someone shows an interest in their life.


----------



## blondezvous (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I think you're right in that, I guess it's just the luck of the draw depending on what they've got going on in their lives at the time of approach.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 11, 2011)

When I was in sales and had to call someone, they taught me to "take the curse off of the call." Open by saying something like, "Excuse me, but when you have the time I'd like to ask you about your experiences as an alumni here. I'm writing a book."

Most people will be flattered and as I said, people do like it when you show an interest in their life and most love talking about themselves.


----------



## fossiliferous_g (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello blondezvous!
Love the handle! Have confidence! As a freelancer, you need to anyway. The worst that can ever happen is that someone says no, they won't do it. I've approached a lot of people for research in my professional life as well and I think I would handle it the same for my fiction material. You can even explain that you have yet to sell the book, but lay out the premise for them still. If they're wary, throw out some credentials like where your work has been published. When I find someone that I think will be touchy about it, I email them with some or all of the questions first and then I let them know that I am more than willing to speak with them directly, or if they prefer, they can email the answers back. For professionals, they find this comforting because they can think about their answers, reread them and even edit them, to know that they're saying what they feel is correct and you won't tweak opinions. Just a suggestion. Good luck!


----------



## fossiliferous_g (Jan 12, 2011)

And oh yeah, Ditch? This is very insightful...





> I think you will find that most people love talking about themselves and are happy when someone shows an interest in their life.


 And so very very true!!! It's the fact that makes my job fun and easy!


----------



## Razzazzika (Jan 14, 2011)

I know how you feel with the uncomfortableness, but sometimes there's things you need to know that can't be researched out of a book or the internet. Personally I just got real friendly to the person I needed information out of so I felt less uncomfortable talking to them. But in all honesty, you're at a young enough age that you can lie and say that you're doing what your doing for a school project or something if you feel that it's cheeky to be saying its for a novel. Then again you might not feel comfortable lying. Bah.


----------

